# Down 101



## PhobosUnderground (Jan 16, 2014)

Goin down 101 in a couple weeks from Port Angeles, WA to Crescent City, CA. Its my first longer-ranged hitch hiking trip. Ive heard going down 101 is pretty easy for finding rides, though it is winter time. Some friends told me to make sure to not get stuck in Aberdeen too, and to find a ride goin through. Any other tips or advice?


----------



## Mongo (Jan 16, 2014)

Aberdeen is a shit hole but you'll probably be more likely to get stuck in Florence, nothing but a bunch of old/rich people. Check out the beaches in Bandon they're pretty awesome somewhere on the southwest side of Bandon there are tons of gorse so watch out for them they look like little pine trees that grow out of the ground and have a nasty prick to them but there is tons of land to camp on because of them. In my experience all the towns along the Washington coast kind of suck and everything inbetween canon beach and coos bay is pretty awesome except florence.

Are you heading west 101 along the coast or are you going to head east down to Kimilche and crossover using the 108 and 12 to the coast?


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Jan 16, 2014)

I grew up in Florence, and yes avoid that shit at all cost. If you do end up hitching out from there, make sure and use the spot south of the Siuslaw bridge. The Green salmon in Yachats used to be traveler friendly, check out Astoria and the Goonies house.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 16, 2014)

Mongo said:


> Aberdeen is a shit hole but you'll probably be more likely to get stuck in Florence, nothing but a bunch of old/rich people. Check out the beaches in Bandon they're pretty awesome somewhere on the southwest side of Bandon there are tons of gorse so watch out for them they look like little pine trees that grow out of the ground and have a nasty prick to them but there is tons of land to camp on because of them. In my experience all the towns along the Washington coast kind of suck and everything inbetween canon beach and coos bay is pretty awesome except florence.
> 
> Are you heading west 101 along the coast or are you going to head east down to Kimilche and crossover using the 108 and 12 to the coast?



i didnt know they were called gorse but fuck those shits!! i stepped on one last year, i was hiking barefooted. i can still fee the pain.


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Gorse is also the reason Bandon burnt to the ground..twice. It produces a flammable oil or some shit similar to Creosote.


----------



## PhobosUnderground (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm gonna go all the way down to Crescent City, then back up 199 into Oregon. I'm hoping it wont be too rainy and cold but it seems like the coast is warmer than anywhere else right now.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 16, 2014)

Bizarre Odor said:


> I grew up in Florence, and yes avoid that shit at all cost. If you do end up hitching out from there, make sure and use the spot south of the Siuslaw bridge. The Green salmon in Yachats used to be traveler friendly, check out Astoria and the Goonies house.


. Are there any redeeming points about florence? I'm tryin to hitch a ride to the coast today/tomorrow and will be comin in to florence


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Feb 19, 2014)

iamwhatiam said:


> . Are there any redeeming points about florence? I'm tryin to hitch a ride to the coast today/tomorrow and will be comin in to florence



Not really. There might be good spange in old town Florence though on the weekend.


----------

